# ntelos showcase roms?



## big_c (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been looking everywhere and for the life of me can not find roms for ntelos showcase can anyone help me out please I'm starting to feel left out here someone throw me a bone...


----------



## dade2424 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have the latest update i copied to my computer could anyone tell me what you need from it I really want my internet back again but i need the root access.


----------



## CdMaAK (Sep 1, 2011)

What are you trying to do exactly? Your data settings can be accessed through the ##data# menu.


----------

